# drag racing help!!!



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

ok i need a site i can get stuff to start drag racing. like performance parts, longer aarms. anybody know of one. im haveing trouble finding them for a 2002 polaris trailblazer 250. my cuz got me into it and im ganna try it. oh and does anybody know what the best tires are for it?


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Did you check with AMR. Glen. Or other sponsors here. They may network a bit more than the average mud slingers.


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

I checked all of them and notta.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

just the site or did you call them they might have more just an idea


----------



## Backwoods Motorsports (May 6, 2010)

Trail Blazers and the like are a little harder to find performance parts for but there are places out there, Ill pm you some sites because Im not sure Im allowed to post them since they dont advertise here.


----------

